# New payment method - Pingit



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Now accepting Barclays Pingit for club payments 

Free and easy to use mobile app, and not just for Barclays customers either

Payments as easy as sending a text message

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=265811


----------

